# hamster question ??



## mariebx19 (14 May 2013)

i have just rehomed a hamster from my sister,who couldnt look after it.he is 1 yo  and when i got him i had to take him to the vet to have his tetth trimmed and eyedrops,i noticed he only had one bottom tooth and none at the top,he wasnt really eating his pellets so i fed him scrambled eggs.are hamsters allowed scrambled eggs everyday ?? what else can i feed him that he will be able to manage with his one tooth ??


----------



## eatmyshorts (15 May 2013)

What did your vet say or suggest?


----------



## GinaB (15 May 2013)

As originally advised, try porridge. Make it with hot water and allow to cool. Ready Brek would be your best bet as its smoother.


----------



## mariebx19 (15 May 2013)

the vet didnt advise anything and i didnt think to ask at the time,because i didnt really know he was struggling to eat.i read somewhere that hamsters cannot eat porridge


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (15 May 2013)

Pets At Home sell hamster nuggets, just soak them with boiling water and wait for them to cool into a mush type thing. He'll be able to eat that. I wouldn't feed scrambled eggs everyday as that does not fulfil his dietary requirements and could be detrimental to his health (too much protein and fat, not enough fibre, vitamins or minerals).

You could also try a bit of baby food (mixed with the nuggets to tempt him) - it's bursting with vitamins! Just check it doesn't have onions or garlic (or anything from the onion family in general). Check the salt content too.

I'm not sure on porridge but I think there is better options out there that are healthier for him.


----------



## mariebx19 (15 May 2013)

thanks alot,i will get a few different baby foods tomorrow.


----------

